# Do you know what this wire is for?



## alank2 (Dec 29, 2006)

Hi,

1986 Stanza Wagon, 2WD. On the front left hand side of the engine are two things that I am guessing are ignition coils. One right on top of each other. Both of them have a wiring harness coming from them labeled "coil". I am presuming their are two because the engine has two plugs per cylinder.

Here is the wierd thing. In the middle of the top one is some sort of capacitor looking item a little longer than an inch and about 1/2 inch in diameter. The wiring coming towards the front of the vehicle does something odd. It is about 16" long and curves around and it attached to the upper radiator hose. There is another wire that follows the same path which is a ground screwed in under the ignition coil as well. These two wires go together and each have a crimped on end. The wierd thing is that they mate together in a dead end, strapped to the upper radiator hose.

Any ideas what these are?

They were disconnected and I reconnected them.

Thanks,

Alan


----------



## alank2 (Dec 29, 2006)

Hi,

Could it be an ignition resistor? What would be the result of it being disconnected?

Thanks,

Alan


----------



## PapaCap (Dec 8, 2007)

Does that 'capacitor' thingy have a wire that leads to the distibutor or to an ignition coil? If so, it could be a condenser. Otherwise, I have no idea.

pc


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Would be helpful if you could post a pic.


----------



## bikeman (Dec 26, 2006)

One coil is intake and the other is exhaust, the intake has a wire going to a ECCS resister but according to my manual (1987) there is also a condenser. Both coils have a wire to this condenser, this wire also ends up to an ignition relay and the other side of the condenser is to ground. I don't understand why yours is connected to a rad hose unless it's grounded to the metal hose clamp.
You might want to get yourself a good service manual for it, I have the dealer one and it's been a life saver at times.


----------



## alank2 (Dec 29, 2006)

Hi,

I'll get a picture in the next day or so. It is odd. One wire comes out of the electrical component. The other wire comes from a bolt mounting it into body ground. They are of a different gauge. They go right along with each other and come right off the coil location and curve around and are wire tied to the radiator hose. At the end of both wires is a crimped on connector and they connect to each other. One has a female connector and the other has a connector with a pigtail that the female one plugs into. So it looks like both wires just dead end, but they connect to each other. I suppose they could be wire tied to anything and it wouldn't matter, but in this case, they are tied to the radiator hose for some reason.

I'll get a pic soon of the madness!

Thanks,

Alan


----------

